# Buying this horse if vet check ok



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a horse I am in the process of buying for $600, the last thing I am waiting for is the vet check/coggins. He's a 7yr registered stock paint gelding (APHA), but I think his "quarter" is really coming out, which is why I like him. 

I have been working with him for about a month on the ground and he really really responds well to me. He backs, yields front end, yields back end, stops well with halter and without. I can also just about bend his head all the way to the shoulder on the left and he bends a little less to the right (but I've had horses that bend WAY less).

His owner has had him since he was a weanling and he was broke to ride at 2, then he sat in a field with his mama and NO work or riding until last summer. Last summer his owner rode him on trail most of the summer with no problem and then one day he suddenly "dumped" her and she never got back on him again. She is advertising him as only Halter broke because of this. I asked what size/type bit she used on him when she did ride him, she just said a regular one that came with the bridle (cheap nylon). I asked what size saddle he took, if he needed QH bars or a wide tree, she said she didn't know she just rode him in a regular western saddle. My consensus is that he most likely threw her because of bad fitting tack. She also didn't know how many hands he was, I measured him and his around 15 to 15.2.

He also has a leg that she said he cut on a wire fence when he was a yearling, that the vet said there was no tendon damage or other major damage and that it was just superficial. There is a LOT of proud flesh on it. He does not favor it in the least and when you feel it after working him on the lunge line there is no heat or increased swelling and it feels pretty smooth except for the actual scar. Yes, I am getting this looked at before buying.

I just want to know everyone's opinions on him as a potential pleasure horse who occasionally goes into the show ring. I know he won't be a champion dressage horse or eventer but does he have the conformation to make it okay in local shows over small fences or very very low level dressage? Or...am I already too attached to him to see his flaws and that he won't work well for this sort of thing.

Be brutally honest, please. I know when you get attached to a horse while buying it, you can become very blind to flaws. Oh and no that's not me in the blue shirt, that's my fiance'


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

do not know anything about horse conformation, but he sure is handsome


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you, I think so too. It's too bad about the proud flesh on his leg, he might have been a great halter horse. Oh well...I still think he will make a good all around "fun" horse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

In the first pic is he just standing funny? He is a pretty horse. Annalie (my haflinger mare) came to me with a bit of proud flesh. I had the vet out to look at it and it's in one of those weird spots. He said if he cuts it off it'll just grow back (maybe even worse). So I've been putting Equaide on it and it's been healing (slowly). I'd rather it look like that than what it does now.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He was trying to reach his nose into the pen in front of him as there is a little filly in there that kept squealing at him, so he may have been standing a little "stretched"


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

looks nice to me.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

He looks really good besides the scar. I think if you train him right he should be able to do just about anything 
Good luck!


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

I think he's lovely, as for the big scar i recommend Comfrey Ointment its the best for horses and people!!! Good luck and Congrats


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

proud flesh is an indication of soft tissue irritation. If this happened when he was young, there should only be scar tissue on it not draining irritated tissue called proud flesh or pyogenic granuloma. Be careful as sometimes this is an indication that something deeper like an abscess can be under that area. He might have dumped her because his leg gets sore after use especially around the scar tissue. get some videos of him lunging and let us see him use that hind leg right and left with walk trot and canter


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

i love its face its so pretty


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know much about confo, but from what i have seen he looks like a quite well put together horse. and I think hes face is just gorgeous, hes certaintly very handsome!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, here I thought there might be some things that I just am not seeing but it seems like, from the pics anyway, he looks pretty good...so I have a bit more confidence in my choice in him.

I think I will still be on pins and needles for that vet check on that leg though...He just seems too good.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

It's very hard to do a true confo critique without having him stood up correctly for a confo shot. He would need to be standing straight and square, the photo taken directly from the side. A front and rear view, square and straight on, from the hooves up, is a help as well.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

next time I go out I will do this. He is pretty easy for me to square up. I'll also get some vid on the lunge line when I can as they are in the process of re-sanding their bullpen. Thanx so much


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

if you are going to go through the expense of dealing with previous injuries on this horse, ask the owner for a trial period for 3weeks to see if you can work with this guy and to watch his leg for continued problems. Remember, you don't ride pretty... you want a sound and rideable animal...Be safe!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

From the pics, he looks very well put together. Like another poster said, try to get better confo pics, that will better help us. Cute boy though!!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

He is pretty significantly downhill, which will make it hard for him to engage his hind-end. Not saying that it can't be done, but it will go against his basic build and conformation. That said, you don't have upper-level aspirations for him, and any horse can have a go at Training Level stuff!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you dantexeventer that is something to really keep in mind when I am working with him and will help me choose work that is more suited to him and avoiding where it is imperative that he is able to really engage his hind. I am really starting to think that the first thing I should do is get going with a dressage trainer to really help me make sure he has his basics all taken care of and find out what other issues he may have as well as how to work with them. I really think that would make everything else come a LOT easier.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I totally agree - a dressage trainer will be able to help you put the training into him so that he understands how to engage. Good luck - I hope the vetting goes well!


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

He's gorgeous, kinda hard to judge confo from the pics as was said.. but i wanted to say...

I love that there is a barefoot leg peeking out of one of the pics. I'm guilty of wearing flip flops around the barn, (shhh!!!) but i've never gone barefoot.


----------

